# Ariens riding mower Model 0936015



## Cheryl (Oct 23, 2010)

I am trying to figure out what is wrong with my Ariens mower. When I put it in to 1,2,3 gear it moves fine, but as soon as I try to go faster and switch it to a higher gear, it either slows down or completely stops. After taking the mower deck off the drive belt seems to be fine, and was replaced last year. I am thinking that the idler pulley has worn down and need to replace that? In trying to take the drive belt off, I am finding there is now way to get it over or under the pulleys and remove it. Has anyone else had this problem? Also, if anyone has any other suggestions on what could possibly be wrong feel free to share them with me! : ) Thank you!


----------

